# stolen TP in Jamaica looking for advice



## Realist (Feb 21, 2012)

First day on vacation and our laptop and touchpad was stolen. Was wondering if I can remote install security on it to find it, lock it, use the camera or wipe it. Don't remember exactly which build is on it but it's an April ics nightly.

And yes, I'm an idiot for not having that stuff on before vacation but I'm trusting. Never again.

Have an appointment with head of security in the morning but I doubt anything will get resolved.

Please list options. If any. Thank you.


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats sux!
Hopefully you had a pin to access the HP Touchpad and a login password for the laptop? These days login passwords are a must!
Good luck


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

SeekDroid next time. Change your google password if you haven't.


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I hope you still have a good vacation. Change all your passwords, especially if you online bank. Unfortunately identity theft is rampant. Don't know of any remote way to wipe devices with complete certainty.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

If your lucky enuf and he boots to WebOS, I think you can setup via your WebOS acct to wipe it... Need to check..

To bad it was not a phone, so much easier..

And like everyone says.. Change EVERYTHING... all account, what ever you sign onto.. even here..


----------



## dealbreaker (Apr 23, 2012)

Try "Plan B" by Lookout Security. Its designed to work in situations just like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

This is what I use.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.prey&hl=en


----------



## Realist (Feb 21, 2012)

osaeed said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.prey&hl=en


How does that work for non GPS devices. Sorry, limited my time online as our cell phone chargers were in the lap top bag. Only get a little charge here and there from people. Hotel can't find a spare micro USB for us to use.

Thanks for all the replies btw


----------



## Realist (Feb 21, 2012)

And I clicked install. Please let me know what I have to do next. Going to try to get some sleep tonight. Didn't get much last night.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Realist said:


> And I clicked install. Please let me know what I have to do next. Going to try to get some sleep tonight. Didn't get much last night.


Thanks for reminding that TP doesnt have GPS. Remember Prey MUST be installed on the device you are searching for. Then you go to their website and click report or something and it tracks the device. Prey will automatically try to contact the stolen device IF the device has internet connection. If it gets signal, it will show up on your alert screen and let you know where the device might be, takes picture of the their if the camera is working (CM9 camera doesnt work though). It gathers a lot of other info.

Good luck.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you lost it in a foreign country, you can pretty much wave goodbye to it. Especially somewhere like Jamaica. Most likely it was already sold off at a pawn shop or some place similar. Battery could also be dead by now or it could be shut off. Even if you do manage to find where it is, what will you do afterwards? Did you get any sort of traveler's insurance?

When I went to the Bahamas, the only thing I took was my phone and I kept it with me at all times. If you do leave your phone somewhere in your room, stick it in dirty clothes or in something else slightly deterring like running shoes inside your suitcase. Anything else I was worried something like this might happen.

Best of luck trying to turn it up, but I wouldn't have too much faith in a positive outcome. Chalk it up to a learning experience


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

did you download the free cerebrus security app from clockworkmanager they have a low jack that you can track online if turned on using wifi or where it was last picking up wifi


----------

